
Librelist.com, Lamson 1.0pre1 Soon - twampss
http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-07-19.html
======
prodigal_erik
Be advised: this should not be used if you need it to interop with everything
and deliver all the mail it receives. The author is on record as being willing
to discard mis-encoded messages.

<http://lamsonproject.org/blog/2009-06-14.html>

~~~
inklesspen
Mis-encoded messages don't mean anything. You have to know what encoding some
text is in for it to be meaningful.

~~~
prodigal_erik
As I understand it, speakers of non-Latinate languages tend to use mail
clients which can guess encodings, because there's still a lot of legacy code
which does MIME incorrectly or not at all. Hell, Firefox 3 can still do this,
and displaying a Web page incorrectly is nowhere near as serious as _not
delivering email_.

------
nailer
People may not appreciate Zed's bluntness but he does tend to make useful
stuff that people want. A web server for rails, a non weird-1970s-era
framework for email, and now a 'just-works' mailing list system for end-users
who, like most, don't really care about the hoops majordomo makes people run
through to run a simple mailing list.

------
derefr
I couldn't help reading the site's name each time as "libelist." That's not
even a mark against Zed; that's just the effect of trying to smush French and
English together without spaces.

